# My 4th and final baby.... Nub help!



## Purplepoet

I have 3 kids all the same gender so my husband and I desire the opposite!

The nub pics were taken at 12wks1dy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Purplepoet

Clearer pics
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Purplepoet

Skull theory no nub
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## corgankidd

First picture looks like a very girly nub to me! Not good at skull theory though.
What gender are your current kids?


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Purplepoet

corgankidd said:


> First picture looks like a girly nub to me! Not good at skull theory though.
> What gender are your current kids?

I didn't want to say gender of other kids because on other forums people say I hope my guess is wrong and you get what you want &#128546;. I will say after a few more post.


----------



## Jbree

Going on skull girl xx


----------



## Misscalais

Nub looks girly.
Skull theory is just for fun, my DS3 and DD had the exact same skull shape, they honestly could have been the same baby on my scans. As soon as i seen DD on the 12 week scan i could have almost bet real money that the baby was another boy!
I had her a few days ago and she is very much a girl lol and sure enough looks almost identical to DS3 apart from haor colour. If i put two pics side by side you'd never be able to pick which baby was which.


----------



## Purplepoet

I really hope it's a girl... I have 3 boys. I've always wanted boys. I was abused by an aunt because I was a girl and have been afraid I would do the same to a daughter. Even my mother mistreated all her daughters. 

After 3 boys I just want one girl. My husband is his mothers only child. She wants a little girl really bad. 

My youngest boy was a twin, lost one, and after they were and Drs did testing it said it was a girl. I swayed for that pregnancy. Felt like God stabbed me in the heart by saying you conceived a girl but can't have her. 

I really hope it's a girl!


----------



## corgankidd

:( I'm so sorry to hear everything you have been through. That first picture looks very convincing for it to be your little girl! I hope and pray you get everything you hope for :hugs:


----------



## mari35racz36

based on the first pic I say girl:) I am also pregnant we baby #4. This will be our last as well. Just found out we are having our 3rd boy in a row! My daughter is our first born. I am sorry for everything that you have gone through. I really hope you get you girl:)


----------



## bsmalmasm

Purplepoet said:


> I really hope it's a girl... I have 3 boys. I've always wanted boys. I was abused by an aunt because I was a girl and have been afraid I would do the same to a daughter. Even my mother mistreated all her daughters.
> 
> After 3 boys I just want one girl. My husband is his mothers only child. She wants a little girl really bad.
> 
> My youngest boy was a twin, lost one, and after they were and Drs did testing it said it was a girl. I swayed for that pregnancy. Felt like God stabbed me in the heart by saying you conceived a girl but can't have her.
> 
> I really hope it's a girl!





I'm like u pregnant with my 4th and all my others are girls and I'm hoping for a boy this time but either way it's a blessing...yours looks like a girl to me so good luck and congrats!!!


----------



## madseasons

Looks like a :pink: to me as well! Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Girl going on nub x


----------



## Purplepoet

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Girl by nub :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

When do you find out!! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

Looks girly to me!


----------



## Daisy29

Girly


----------



## Purplepoet

I find out on 5/24 and I am have been very stressed. My husband has joked about the foods I have been eating. For my boys it was chicken strips and Cole slaw, several times a week. I couldn't eat dairy or sweets at all hated it. But for this one no meat at all mostly cheese, beans, lemon anything, sweets.


----------



## WantaBelly

Its upside down but I am guessing :blue: off the last pic you posted. I haven't read anyone elses posts because I like to put my guess in there first.


----------



## 3babesforme

it looks very boyish to me


----------



## WantaBelly

Any updates?


----------

